# Internet Explorer probs...



## Dannie2221 (Apr 7, 2003)

hi,

i am running windows ME with interent explorer 6.0 and im having freezing problems. i had IE 5.5 and one site would freeze frequently on me, (the mouse works but i cant click on anything). i came to the conclusion that it was the java applets on the site that was making problems, so i unchecked the JIT compiler....under Microsoft VM in internet options, and checked the java logger, and java console, as i read somewhere else. this didnt work so i decided to upgrade to 6.0. now that i have 6.0, it still does the same thing, but now it happens w/ more sites.
(ie. it happened while scrolling through this site)

i also run pop up stopper, norton IS, and anti-virus. (nothing new)

thanks in advance
Dan


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

[tsg=welcome][/tsg]

Click the link at the bottom of this post and download then run the startup list program. Copy all of the generated text and paste it back here in a post so we can look at it.

Click here


----------



## Dannie2221 (Apr 7, 2003)

hope this helps....

StartupList report, 4/6/2003, 11:02:44 PM
StartupList version: 1.52
Started from : C:\MY DOWNLOADS\STARTUPLIST152\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON UTILITIES\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON INTERNET SECURITY\NISSERV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON INTERNET SECURITY\NISUM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON INTERNET SECURITY\SYMPROXYSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BROADJUMP\CLIENT FOUNDATION\CFD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\POPUP STOPPER\DPPS2.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON INTERNET SECURITY\IAMAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BMUPDATE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON INTERNET SECURITY\ATRACK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\MY DOWNLOADS\STARTUPLIST152\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
Check for OneTouch Updates.lnk = C:\Program Files\Visioneer OneTouch\WiseUpdt.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor = C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
PCHealth = C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
HPDJ Taskbar Utility = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\hpztsb01.exe
RegShave = C:\Progra~1\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /autorun
BJCFD = C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
NPROTECT = C:\Program Files\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
OneTouch Monitor = C:\PROGRA~1\VISION~1\ONETOU~2.EXE
Pop-Up Stopper = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\POPUP STOPPER\DPPS2.EXE"
SENTRY = C:\WINDOWS\SENTRY.exe
NAV Agent = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NAVAPW32.EXE
iamapp = C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\IAMAPP.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent = mstask.exe
*StateMgr = C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
NPROTECT = C:\Program Files\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
StillImageMonitor = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
ScriptBlocking = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
nisserv = C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\NISSERV.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

BMUpdate = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BMUpdate.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 6/4/2003, 20:56:18)

[rename]
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_iu14D2N.tmp

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

SET windir=C:\WINDOWS
SET winbootdir=C:\WINDOWS
SET COMSPEC=C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND.COM
SET PATH=C:\BITWARE\;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND
SET PROMPT=$p$g
SET TEMP=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
SET TMP=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WINSTART.BAT listing:

C:\WINDOWS\tmpcpyis.bat

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}
(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\IPINSIGT.DLL - {000004CC-E4FF-4F2C-BC30-DBEF0B983BC9}
My Search BHO - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYSEARCH\BAR\1.BIN\S4BAR.DLL - {014DA6C1-189F-421a-88CD-07CFE51CFF10}
NAV Helper - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872}
BabeIE - C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMONNAME\TOOLBAR\CNBABE.DLL - {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Symantec NetDetect.job
PCHealth Scheduler for Data Collection.job
Norton AntiVirus - Scan my computer.job
Run Norton System Check.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[{9DBAFCCF-592F-FFFF-FFFF-00608CEC297C}]
CODEBASE = http://download.weatherbug.com/minibug/tricklers/AWS/minibuginstaller.cab

[Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\RUFSI.DLL
CODEBASE = http://security1.norton.com/SSC/SharedContent/sc/bin/cabsa.cab

[CarPoint Auto-Pricer Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\AUTOPRICER.OCX
CODEBASE = http://autos.msn.com/components/ocx/autopricer/autopricer.cab

[Microsoft Office Tools on the Web Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\OUTC.DLL
CODEBASE = http://dgl.microsoft.com/downloads/outc.cab

[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IUCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37690.7084606482

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

AUHook: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\AUHOOK.DLL
WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WEBCHECK.DLL

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 6,915 bytes
Report generated in 0.105 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Uninstall Broadjump Client Foundation through "Add/Remove Programs" in the Control Panel. Also IPInsight/Ipinsigt should have an entry in Add/Remove Programs. If not then spybot will get it. But you need to try to uninstall first.

Click the link below after the uninstall and download then install spybot,,click update and update it,,run it and only remove the items highlighted in red.

Then go to a java site and see what happens,, I expect the hesitating to go away but I'm not sure about the java yet. Let us know.

http://security.kolla.de/index.php?lang=en&page=download


----------



## Dannie2221 (Apr 7, 2003)

thnaks a lot...i spent a considerable amount of time on the site and it was fine...im sure this solved the problem, however, i do use iMesh as my FTP and ive had problems with spyware/adware before and it caused iMesh to stop working. before, i used adaware to get rid of it, following a thread in the iMesh forums at iMesh.com. there is a certain way to get rid of it w/o killing iMesh. and im sure it will die again, so im wondering if i should just switch FTP's or what...thanks for all your help, i'll read any replies tomorrow as im going to bed right now...thanks again.

Dan


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

There is Imesh lite, click the link below. I know nothing of the program, but ususally all you have to do is uninstall the version you have, which means you may have to install it again to get it to uninstall,,but get the old one uninstalled and the lite version claims to be spyware free.

http://translate.google.com/transla...h?q=%22iMesh+Lite+download&hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Dannie2221 (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks a lot for all of your help.  

Dan


----------



## Dannie2221 (Apr 7, 2003)

iMesh is working fine.....(weird).....but i seem to be having the same problem as before....ugh!


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

May we see an updated startup list?


----------



## Dannie2221 (Apr 7, 2003)

of course.....

StartupList report, 4/7/2003, 6:14:20 PM
StartupList version: 1.52
Started from : C:\MY DOWNLOADS\STARTUPLIST152\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON UTILITIES\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON INTERNET SECURITY\NISSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON INTERNET SECURITY\NISUM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON INTERNET SECURITY\SYMPROXYSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\POPUP STOPPER\DPPS2.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON INTERNET SECURITY\IAMAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON INTERNET SECURITY\ATRACK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\MY DOWNLOADS\STARTUPLIST152\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
Check for OneTouch Updates.lnk = C:\Program Files\Visioneer OneTouch\WiseUpdt.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor = C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
PCHealth = C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
RegShave = C:\Progra~1\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /autorun
NPROTECT = C:\Program Files\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
Pop-Up Stopper = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\POPUP STOPPER\DPPS2.EXE"
NAV Agent = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NAVAPW32.EXE
iamapp = C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\IAMAPP.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent = mstask.exe
*StateMgr = C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
NPROTECT = C:\Program Files\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
StillImageMonitor = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
ScriptBlocking = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
nisserv = C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\NISSERV.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 6/4/2003, 20:56:18)

[rename]
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_iu14D2N.tmp

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

SET windir=C:\WINDOWS
SET winbootdir=C:\WINDOWS
SET COMSPEC=C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND.COM
SET PATH=C:\BITWARE\;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND
SET PROMPT=$p$g
SET TEMP=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
SET TMP=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WINSTART.BAT listing:

C:\WINDOWS\tmpcpyis.bat

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}
NAV Helper - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Symantec NetDetect.job
PCHealth Scheduler for Data Collection.job
Norton AntiVirus - Scan my computer.job
Run Norton System Check.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\RUFSI.DLL
CODEBASE = http://security1.norton.com/SSC/SharedContent/sc/bin/cabsa.cab

[CarPoint Auto-Pricer Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\AUTOPRICER.OCX
CODEBASE = http://autos.msn.com/components/ocx/autopricer/autopricer.cab

[Microsoft Office Tools on the Web Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\OUTC.DLL
CODEBASE = http://dgl.microsoft.com/downloads/outc.cab

[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IUCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37690.7084606482

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\DIRECTOR\SWDIR.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

AUHook: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\AUHOOK.DLL
WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WEBCHECK.DLL

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 6,141 bytes
Report generated in 0.270 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Dannie,,Try this go to start,,run and type in the word, 
msconfig
and hit ok ,Click the startup tab ,,then uncheck the following and see if the problem stops. Be sure to restart and go back to see that they remain unchecked first.

C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON INTERNET SECURITY\SYMPROXYSVC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON INTERNET SECURITY\NISUM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON INTERNET SECURITY\NISSERV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON INTERNET SECURITY\IAMAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON INTERNET SECURITY\ATRACK.EXE


If that does'nt work try this one.
C:\PROGRAM FILES\POPUP STOPPER\DPPS2.EXE

Also while your at it,,recheck statemgr,,pchealth and scanregistry if its there so your system will always be backed up,, and let us know what happens,, I hope its good.


----------



## Dannie2221 (Apr 7, 2003)

OK....well, i would do that, but the only ones in the list are


C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON INTERNET SECURITY\NISSERV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON INTERNET SECURITY\IAMAPP.EXE

and C:\PROGRAM FILES\POPUP STOPPER\DPPS2.EXE


so i unchecked those ones, minus the pop-up stopper...o and BTW, the statemgr,,pchealth and scanregistry were already checked so i didnt change them.

But any ideas on where the other .EXE's disappeared to?


----------



## Dannie2221 (Apr 7, 2003)

o and right after i posted that last comment it froze again...so i restarted and went back into the msconfig and doublechecked to see if the two were stilll unchecked, and there were one more of each of the two (NISSERV, and IAMAPP) so now there is two of each in there....all four of which are unchecked.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't know,,but its defintely in the startup that gets generated,, Sometimes a virus will move around but I did'nt see evidence of that. Just to be sure you can disable nortons antivirus and get an online scan at this site. If there are no viruses detected I would have to make big guess at the power supply,,there may be a way to test that but we'll get into it after the scan,,,a virus can get past norton and any other antivirus for that matter. Click below,, its free.

http://www.pandasoftware.es/activescan/activescan-com.asp


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Here is another possiblility,, Click below

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...3acdbd6da7ae78a88825692600659ed1?OpenDocument


----------



## Dannie2221 (Apr 7, 2003)

thanks...i did the first scan and sent three files to the 'laboratory' to be checked out, they were video codec files, so im waiting on a reply from them. 

as for the second site; im not having CPU or resource problems, its sudden when it happens, and the only way to get out of it is to hit CTRL-ALT-DEL three times, or do a hard restart....

also, i have checked my resources before, after a while browsing, as i heard this before, but they were at the normal 30% or so that they normally are. so, i dont THINK that this is the problem, however, i may be wrong.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I guess its best to wait on the reply,,, How long has this been going on? Anything that happened coincide with the problem??

If you really think its I E we can get rid of it completely and start again,,but your gonna have to be sure to have a copy on hand. This is a tough one,, I was sure we had it earlier. And yes 30 percent is low,,if something is running in the background thats making a regular check,,an auto update or webcheck,, that could drag you down to the point of freezing up,,it would'nt take much at 30 percent. I noticed what I believe to be scanner software that had been overinstalled (visioneer) is there a problem you had recently with that?


----------



## Dannie2221 (Apr 7, 2003)

Bandit, 

I got the results back and they were all negative, sorry i didnt report sooner, i was a little busy. anyway, to answer ur question, no i dont think anything happened at the same time. no major changes or installations....it started a LONG time ago, but it sort of went away for a while, it just came back w/ that one site, but since i updated to IE 6.0 there's been a bigger range of sites, and they dont seem to have anyting in common, soo....


all i can say is thank you VERY much for the efforts, and i'll keep searching...

Dan


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Here is a link to software that will remove I E completely,,,you will need to save your favorites folder or it will be gone too. Post the result.

http://www.webattack.com/get/ieradicator.shtml


----------



## Dannie2221 (Apr 7, 2003)

I unistalled IE with that tool and reinstaled it....but it didnt help any....


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Have you upgraded the video Drivers? You might give that a try and see if it helps.
If you would please download BelArc Advisor and post the Hardware information only , someone will help you locate some new drivers if you need assistance.

Also, make a Restore point before you do anything. It's good insurance.

Here's the link to Belarc Advisor:

http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html


----------



## Dannie2221 (Apr 7, 2003)

I dont know how much of this you want/need, so i'll just post all of it.

Windows Millennium Edition (build 4.90.3000)

Processor 
1200 megahertz AMD Athlon
128 kilobyte primary memory cache
256 kilobyte secondary memory cache

Main Circuit Board 
Board: 761-686B 
Bus Clock: 120 megahertz
BIOS: Award Software International, Inc. 6.00 PG 07/11/2001

Drives 
40.05 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
31.23 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

CDWRITER IDE1610 [CD-ROM drive]
CREATIVE CD5233E-CF [CD-ROM drive]
Generic floppy disk drive (3.5")

Generic IDE hard disk drive (40.05 GB) -- drive 0

Memory Modules 
512 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot 'BANK_0' has 512 MB
Slot 'BANK_1' is Empty
Slot 'BANK_2' is Empty
Slot 'BANK_3' is Empty

Local Drive Volumes 
c: (on drive 0) 40.05 GB 31.23 GB free

Printers
BitWare Fax Driver on COM3: 
hp deskjet 960c series on LPT1: 
MS Publisher Color Printer on FILE: 
MS Publisher Imagesetter on FILE: 
PaperPort on LPT1: 
PaperPort Color on LPT1:

Controllers 
Standard Floppy Disk Controller
Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller

Display
3dfx Voodoo3 Series [Display adapter]
Plug and Play Monitor (15.2"vis, November 1998)

Bus Adapters
VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller
VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller

Multimedia
Gameport Joystick (no joystick connected)
VIA AC'97 Audio Controller (WDM)
Wave Device for Voice Modem

Communications
Lucent Win Modem
D-Link DFE-530TX+ PCI Adapter
Microsoft Virtual Private Networking Adapter
Network Card MAC Address: 00:05:5D1:63:A7
Network IP Address: **.**.***.*** (if ya really want it PM me)

Other Devices
Visioneer OneTouch 8920 USB
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
USB Root Hub
USB Root Hub
Lucent WDM Communication Device

Thats it for the hardware i think....didnt update video drivers yet, as i did it not long ago for an error message i was receiving.

Dan


----------



## Dannie2221 (Apr 7, 2003)

as for that smily....that was a : D or whatever it is for that smily...i didnt put it in there....LOL


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Did the freezes start around the time you upgraded the video Drivers?

Also, what happened to cause you to upgrade the video?

Which version of the drivers is installed ?

Go to start>Run and type dxdiag
Press enter.
When the DirectX page opens, Click the diaplay tab to get the information.

Also, while in there, do the tests and see if any problems are picked up.

Which version of DirectX is installed please.


----------



## Dannie2221 (Apr 7, 2003)

yea...the problems MIGHT have been around that time..it sounds right, but i was having so many problems at once....

anyway, i upgraded because i was getting an error like, [something (I forgot which)] has caused an error in 3dfx16v3.drv (the main driver).

The version that is installed is 5.00.0000.0000

All of the tests were fine

My DirectX version is 9.0a (4.09.0000.0901)

Dan


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

That's the latest DirectX. Did you upgrade DirectX, have problems, then upgrade the video drivers in that order? 

I see you have the VIA chipset too. You might go over to VIA and get the latest version of the 4-in-1 drivers and install those. See if things improve any.


Without knowing what your other problems were I don't want to ask you to remove the Video Drivers right now and reinstall the older ones. But you might try to remove them and reinstall the current drivers. At least look in Safe Mode to be sure you only have one Display Adapter listed. IF more than one, remove all and reboot to Windows. Let Windows recognize and reinstall the Video Adapter. 
Did you turn off your Anti Virus when you installed the drivers? It is best to have only the essentials running during an install. Nothing more than systray and Windows explorer. Do a CTRL +ALT+DEL before an install or uninstall and shut down everything other than these two.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Also, I reviewed a bit and I see you have used IEradicator. That wipes out the Java Virtual Machine. You need to reinstall. Go over to Windows Update and get all the IE security patches too. 


There are a lot of variables here and this could get confusing. Once you have updated, upgraded and reinstalled.

Have a look at heat and RAM. Both can cause freezes. I see you only have on stick of RAM so you cannot remove one to test. 

How long has it been since you opened the case and checked for dust? How are the fans running?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Below is a link for the VM,, I think you will need this version first to get the updated version at microsoft if you installed I E 6,, I'm fairly sure that you can only update VM at microsofts website. If I'm not correct please correct me. 

ftp://ftp.netinst.com/pub/pub_domain/windows/msjavx86.exe


----------



## Dannie2221 (Apr 7, 2003)

Thank you, thank you, thank you

i'll start w/ Mosaic1's first unanswered response...


not sure about the first comment

D/L'ed and installed the VIA 4-in-1 dealy..TYVM

Next, i only have one display adapter listed, but i D/L'ed the newest drivers for the vid. card, but have NOT installed them yet or uninstalled the old ones....waitin on that one

again...not sure about the anti-virus bein on when installation, but i would have to assume that YES it was on. also, one thing i forgot to metion was that my full system virus scan by NAV (once a week or w/e) sometimes freezes up the first time, but i always consindered this w/ a system resources problem, since it comes on by itself, and i sometimes leave other progs running.


next message...

indeed, i have used IEradicator and reinstalled it successfully...
when i went back to the site i found out that my Microsoft VM had been wiped so i went to the windows update page(where it took me by default) and i ended up D/L'ing and installing necessary security updates and what-not.

for Bandit429...

I found the Microsoft VM by way of a third party site and a search engine...but i think it actually just linked me to the MS site.

back to Mosaic1...

it has been a while since i opened it up (case), and will do that first thing tomorrow, although i do have an industrial size fan and its runnin strong because everyone complains about the noise of it...its very loud.


Dan


----------



## Dannie2221 (Apr 7, 2003)

EDIT:

Bandit429.....i searched for Java Virtual Machine via Yahoo! and the ninth hit was..

http://java-virtual-machine.net/download.html

it had a few different sites to choose from, i simply picked the first one and it seemed to work...so w/e

Dan


----------

